# Road trip to Romania



## Nightdriver (Mar 6, 2009)

Three weeks from today I climb on a plane to Munich. I hope to take this ultimate driving machine on an ultimate drive to Romania via 2 of the the top 9 roads in Europe. I hope to do the Grossglockner Hochalpinestrasse the day after getting the car. I think many of you have done this one and my brother (who will be along with me) says it was a really nice day.

I also want to do the Transfagarasan in Romania, as well as spend some time in Eastern Europe. I've spent so much time working and touring western Europe I'm king of burnt out on it. Been to Fussen 3 times, so probably won't fit in the standard photo op for my 530e.

Of course that will also limit Vienna on the return trip to one night, but that's enough for a Mozart concert at the famous Musikverein.


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

Have fun!

consider Plitvice Lakes as well


----------



## Nightdriver (Mar 6, 2009)

Great suggestion. I was looking at trying to get there after Lienz and on the way to Zagreb. I've heard they've been cleaned up since the Serbian(?) war.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

Nightdriver said:


> Great suggestion. I was looking at trying to get there after Lienz and on the way to Zagreb. I've heard they've been cleaned up since the Serbian(?) war.


I did an ED in 2007 to Croatia and Slovenia, but did not get to the istrian peninsula, located northwestern part of Croatia. It could be doable on your trip to Roumania so check it out, since it is supposed to be spectaular. 
I did visit the Plitvice lakes which are a Unecso site and not to be missed if possible. the water is high in calcium Carbonate, making it crystal clear. I attached a few photos


----------



## Nightdriver (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks GerWil

My brother (living near Venice) totally agrees with you and acoste. Unfortunately I did not notice I could get to Zagreb from the Grossglockner via Plitvice (sort of) until too late. Now I could fit only a few hours there and he says to not bother. Wait until the next trip when we can spend a full day, or more, there.

I guess that was the trade off cost to spending more time in Romania. Lots of fantastic scenery, small medieval towns, and amazing castles different from the Western European design. Plus a totally different culture than I've worked with before.

Unfortunately I haven't found a good place for Roma music other than a couple of tourist restaurants. Bucharest had a great folklore festival matching our stay dates at the end of this month -- but it was last year. Now all I can find there are grunge concerts.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Try Hanul Hangitei: https://www.hanulhangitei.ro
Alternatively, your hotel concierge might know the best current spots for gipsy music.

If you get a chance visit Maramures and Bucovina, fantastic sights, food and, if you pick well, roads.


----------



## Nightdriver (Mar 6, 2009)

adc said:


> Try Hanul Hangitei: https://www.hanulhangitei.ro
> Alternatively, your hotel concierge might know the best current spots for gipsy music.
> 
> If you get a chance visit Maramures and Bucovina, fantastic sights, food and, if you pick well, roads.


Thanks! I've usually had pretty good luck with the hotel personnel recommendations, at least in Europe. Still, this website looks very interesting.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Nightdriver said:


> Thanks! I've usually had pretty good luck with the hotel personnel recommendations, at least in Europe. Still, this website looks very interesting.


Also, I'd pick the Transalpina over the Transfagarasan as a better driving road. The asphalt is better and the road a bit more open, and there's less traffic.

Or do both in the same day, they're not very far apart with decent highways connecting them on the northern part. :bigpimp:


----------



## Nightdriver (Mar 6, 2009)

adc said:


> Also, I'd pick the Transalpina over the Transfagarasan as a better driving road. The asphalt is better and the road a bit more open, and there's less traffic.
> 
> Or do both in the same day, they're not very far apart with decent highways connecting them on the northern part. :bigpimp:
> 
> _Edit:_ as you cross these mountains do stop at the local road markets and try a Kurtosi Kolacsi. You'll thank me, or maybe not, later.


I plan on doing the Transalpina the day before, then over-nighting in Sibiu, then the Transfagarasan, with a stop at Poenari Castle.

I had heard of the cone cakes, just not by that name. I'll put that one on our list of foods too. Thanks.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Nightdriver said:


> I plan on doing the Transalpina the day before, then over-nighting in Sibiu, then the Transfagarasan, with a stop at Poenari Castle.
> 
> I had heard of the cone cakes, just not by that name. I'll put that one on our list of foods too. Thanks.


Not sure if your travel plans are still flexible, but you can also consider Sighisoara as an alternative to Sibiu, some 20-30 miles away. Smaller town, and a good hotel here: http://www.vilafranka.ro
I***8217;ve used booking.com without any issue, it***8217;s atmospheric and nearby they had free performances of The Taming of the Shrew and other classical pieces by the local theatre company in the main square in the evenings.

Then again, Sibiu is bigger and there can be more happening there. Either way you should have no problem enjoying your stay. :thumbup: Post some pics when you return if you can.

Have a safe trip!


----------



## Nightdriver (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. I already have a night in Sighisoara planned on our return to Timisoara from Piatra Neamt. Then from Timisoara to Budapest to Vienna (and a concert at the famous Musikverein) to Freising (where I lose the car for 6 weeks)

Love the suggestion for Sighisoara evening! I also saw this was the place that sparked the 1989 revolution.


----------

